Ask HN: What are your favorite developer podcasts? - kamranahmed_se
======
tcsf
I'm biased here because I help produce these, but the shows on the Heavybit
network are worth a look. Each show is hosted by founders, developers, or
product/sales/marketing folks specializing in developer focused products.

[https://www.heavybit.com/library/podcasts/](https://www.heavybit.com/library/podcasts/)

Is there a specific topic you're looking for shows on?

------
Timtommy
I've always been a big fan of the devchat.tv podcasts, especially Ruby Rogues
and JavaScript Jabber

------
brudgers
Software Engineering Radio

Hanselminutes

Software Engineering Daily

Cognicast

